# Could I be PG or is it wishful thinking?



## Shrlyjr (Jul 13, 2004)

This is my first cycle since I m/c at 12 wks in May. I'm on my 28th day of my cycle and my cycles are always 25 or 26 days prior to the m/c. I did do an ept pg test this afternoon and it was negative. I didn't do it with 1st morning urine but it didn't say you had to. But I still haven't gotten AF. Is there a chance I could be PG or is it just wishful thinking?


----------

